# Blue Print Clipboard



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

During the rough framing stage of our residential houses our prints have been getting shredded from getting wet and wind blowing them around. Ive been bringing an over sized clipboard out to help a little, but it got me thinking, everyone must have this problem, so someone must have come up with a good solution.

I came across this today: http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/tips/blueprint-clipboard.aspx










So what's your solution, have you found a good blue print holder you purchased or a similar DIY contraption you would like to share?


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a thought but what if you put a piece of plexi glass on a hinge over it to hold it in place and to write and changes on..


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

An easy solution would be to sandwich the plans between a piece of hardboard and plexiglass and use binder clips from the office supply store to hold them together. You can get a bit more fancy with a hinge setup.


----------

